
FDA announces comprehensive plan for tobacco and nicotine regulation - happy-go-lucky
https://www.fda.gov/NewsEvents/Newsroom/PressAnnouncements/ucm568923.htm
======
phil248
It seems like targeting the cancer-causing agents in tobacco would be more
important than targeting nicotine. With less nicotine, some smokers will
inevitably smoke more, thereby consuming more cancer-causing chemicals than
before this move by the FDA.

~~~
Justin_K
Nicotine on its own is a highly addictive substance which provides no health
benefits. It should be targeted just as well.

~~~
DiffEq
Nicotine has several health and mental benefits and is not at all addictive if
taken apart from cigarettes.

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/is-nicotine-
all-b...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/is-nicotine-all-bad/)

~~~
halestock
Er, nicotine itself is absolutely addictive, regardless of the delivery
mechanism. From the article you linked: "Scientists don't doubt nicotine is
addictive".

~~~
srslack
Scientists also don't doubt that caffeine is "addictive." Anything can be
"addictive."

Let's put it this way: are there any scientific studies with results
indicating that nicotine, by itself, has significantly stronger self
reinforcing properties in comparison to caffeine.

The answer is no: there are none. Quite the opposite. Nicotine has pretty weak
self reinforcing properties for all the hype. The magic is in tobacco smoke
and various other drug interactions that result in the strong self reinforcing
properties of tobacco smoke. So, when many people bring up nicotine's
addictive properties they're really talking about tobacco smoke.

There's also the hand-mouth habit, but I digress.

------
joveian
"A key piece of the FDA’s approach is demonstrating a greater awareness that
nicotine – while highly addictive – is delivered through products that
represent a continuum of risk and is most harmful when delivered through smoke
particles in combustible cigarettes."

"Envisioning a world where cigarettes would no longer create or sustain
addiction, and where adults who still need or want nicotine could get it from
alternative and less harmful sources, needs to be the cornerstone of our
efforts – and we believe it’s vital that we pursue this common ground.”

This seems like exactly the right approach to me and it is super exciting to
see the FDA saying this stuff. I hope they stick with it.

------
Individualist
Ignoring the politics as it distracts from the article.

It looks like the FDA is going.to regulate new tobacco products such as e
cigarette's nicotine levels down to non addictive levels. While opening public
dialogue as to whether the same should apply to cigarettes.

~~~
wu-ikkyu
Why should it not apply to cigarettes as well?

~~~
erik-g
From the announcement: "Importantly, the anticipated new enforcement policy
will not affect any current requirements for cigarettes and smokeless tobacco,
only the newly-regulated tobacco products such as cigars and e-cigarettes."

------
jasonkostempski
I smoked a lot for about 15 years. Every time I tried to quit it was cold-
turkey and I don't remember ever feeling like I needed the nicotine, I just
wanted to get away from whatever it was I was supposed to be doing, or what I
was doing was so mindless I needed something to preoccupy myself (e.g.
driving, walking, sitting around). I'm not sure nicotine is the problem for a
lot of people. If it is, lowering it is just going to cause them to smoke
more. I'm not sure what ultimately worked for me but I don't really think
about it anymore and I can have a few while partying without getting sucked
back in to the habit completely. NYS prices may have played a big role.

~~~
bhandziuk
Why have I read a few comments saying lowering nicotine would cause people to
smoke more? I've not smoked before so I don't really get it.

~~~
jasonkostempski
In my case, I don't think lower nicotine would have increased my smoking
because I believe it was the act of smoking I was addicted to, not the drug.
I'm sure nicotine had some effect on my quitting, I doubt I'm a special
snowflake, immune to the addictive qualities of a substance. However, if
nicotine is the only reason someone smokes, they're going to smoke whatever it
takes to get their fix. Even without nicotine, the act of smoking anything is
harmful. The more of that they do, the worse off their lungs will be. If
anything, I think more nicotine per cigarette would be better.

------
erik-g
There are a lot of comments about smoking more to make up for reduced nicotine
levels, but this is a little bit misguided. Keep in mind the time it takes to
consume nicotine. If you have a 5-minute smoke break at work you can't hang
out for 15 minutes to smoke 3 because each cigarette is less potent. I'm sure
there's a better term for it, but smoking isn't a zero sum game, you don't
always have the option of increasing the quantity to make up for reduced
concentration, if for no other reason than time and financial constraints.

------
johnward
Is smoking more to get the same buzz considered a win?

~~~
malchow
I believe the technical term is EBITDA-accretive.

------
X86BSD
Cigarettes have NO medicinal value. Why are they not schedule one right up
their with marijuana which research has indicated has many many medicinal
uses?

------
rufusroflpunch
With tobacco use already on a rapid decline, here comes to FDA, late to the
party. But they're going to claim credit for it later, rest assured.

~~~
digitalzombie
The tobacco branch was added in 2009.

NCTR research or any scientific research is not going to come out super fast.

[https://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/OfficeofMedicalP...](https://www.fda.gov/AboutFDA/CentersOffices/OfficeofMedicalProductsandTobacco/AbouttheCenterforTobaccoProducts/ucm383225.htm)

disclaimer: my view is my personal view and not that of FDA.

~~~
cbhl
That lag time is unfortunate. At this point I'd want to see research on
regulating and stigmatizing marijuana use.

(One of the first things Canada did when making marijuana legal was to make
"no smoking" zones extend to marijuana, too.)

------
cinquemb
Gotta keep the live stock healthy long enough to maximize future rent
extraction potential.

------
ecommerceguy
I think alot of underage buyers use eBay for vapes. Even though the products
are on the "prohibited" list, it's got to be one of ebays biggest categories.

